# Might be getting a newbie:)



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

We need pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

One thing I ain't freaking got, and believe me it's bothering the crap out of me not being able to have pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW. Major typo! I did NOT ride his horsemen!!! Lmfao!
*horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I was wondering about that-LOL!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well i wasnt gonna say anything....:rofl:

but yesssss definitely need to get on the pictures situation like asap haha


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Save a horse ride a cowboy???


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lmfao myyyyy baaaaad XD
Oh the comments I could make but won't XD

My trainer seems to like him also. Maybe sometime this week I can get some pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

****, and what kind of barn is this? :wink: ...No shame in not taking pictures of that ride. I mean, it would have been interesting and all but completely understandable...I guess you're the one who can do a little bragging about them now!



MangoRoX87 said:


> I need to know what a professional Reiner FEELS like, so I know and can help Dusty, instead of hold him back.
> 
> My friend Kasey has ridden him before and absolutely loves him


This makes it even funnier!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bahahaha sooo did you enjoy the horsemen in all those empty barn stalls Mango? :'DD

Oh shoot me, on a serious note, I demand to see. Demand. So I can make plans to stealz. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

STALLS? Pleeeease. We were up every wall of the wash rack ;D
Hey....Kasey gets around......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing :wink: We need pictures of the horse, not the horsemen, thanks! :rofl::grin:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

This all went down hill so fast XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Funniest read today  

Good luck, sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bahaha oh the joys of the smart phone

And thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I didnt sleep a wink last night.....all I could think of was this horse.....and you guys.....and getting pictures....I'd halfway fall asleep, grab my phone and try to take a picture of a non existent horse. GAH. I might call the guy tomorrow and try to go look at him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

sommsama09 said:


> Subbing :wink: We need pictures of the horse, not the horsemen, thanks! :rofl::grin:


I say get pictures of both and let the rest of us judge if we need pictures of the horsemen.:twisted:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey.


Got some pics.


But they are on my phone.


So you have to wait. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You freaking suck.. Just know that. I saw you had posted and was all "Oh I bet she posted pictures!!" Nope.. shame on you.. for shame!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Muhahahhaah!!! :twisted:

Okay fiiiiine.
But you will have to wait until around 8:30ish tonight when I get off work!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is his pedigree if anyone is interested!

El Fires Ablazin Quarter Horse

His barn name is Fire....idk if I like that or not....so any suggestions are welcome! I really like the name Diesel, but he seems a little too sweet for that name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey! PICTURES!

I'll be going out to look at him tomorrow, so you can expect MUCH better pictures then


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Now I'm excited..He looks cute.. We demand more pictures.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here you go Drum!


Soooo excited about this guy. First horse I have ever really spun on. They ran him down and stopped once, got an 18 foot slide. He's a super beef cake, just a big sweet heart


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks like he stands under really bad in a few of those pictures, and I swear, it's just where he is standing.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I loooove him! He's so good looking.. Hopefully he'll keep being awesome for you and you love him to pieces! When are you bringing him home?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure yet, we have to see if we can talk him down on the price a bit. He's got him marked up a bit for sale...my trainer is good friends with him and is going to try to work some magic on him

And thank you, I really enjoy him and I think we can make a great team once we learn each others buttons


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Fire does a run down stop- YouTube

Go ahead and laugh at my silly spin XD


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That wasn't bad! I think y'all will be good together, hopefully y'all will be able to talk the guy down.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Omg he is sooo pretty! You guys do look like you would be a good match. Hope you get him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you!!! I'm super excited!!!

Of course, in able to me to get him....I had to get rid of one. My best friends uncle came out to look at Dream today. This is going to be so hard for me. She was my first horse, but I have gotten out of western pleasure and more into the more performance classes. She hasn't been to a show the past few years, and it breaks my heart to have her just siting around without a job. The guy is very interested in her, and she will only be a few miles away. Gonna miss her, in fact in going to cry my eyes out for a long time..she's been my best friend for years, but she is going to be another little girls best friend and her "first horse". She is for the guy's little daughter who suffers from seizures..she absolutely loved her and Dream seemed to be very gentle with her. I think she will be going to a good home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's sad..I have to say though, coming from someone with seizures, Dream will become a HUGE part in that little girl's life. Growing up with seizures and being "that kid" Hickory was my best friend and he would absolutely make me feel better if I had a rough day. Dream will definitely become that for her and be such a good support and stress reliever for the girl. You're doing a great thing there..Hopefully that will work out and Dream will definitely be the little girl's "dream come true"..I don't know that I would have made it through high school without Hickory..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Drum, that is something I really needed to hear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dream is all settled in at her new home. I've actually taken it quite well, teared up once but haven't cried yet

My trainer is going to ride Playboy this weekend (I like that name MUCH better than fire haha). Let's hope all goes well and he is able to talk him off the price. I have $2500 for a down payment on him....


Quick question.. Playboy is kept in a stall with a dirt turn out...my entire pasture is grass. With his sliders on, how dangerous is it for him to be turned out? He'd probably be in with Rosie if he was to share a pasture. What about riding in the grass? Would I have to get a dirt area for him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, the trainer never had a chance to ride Playboy. He still knows this is a really good horse, said something about him beating the national champ in points....yadadada I have no clue lol.

BUT. I am going to go put a down payment on him today We were not able to talk him off the $6500, but I decided that I can do that. Since I will be the one paying for him. He was marked at $10k, so I consider that a considerable mark down for me, seeming he was still offering others the 10.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

PICKING HIM UP TODAY! so excited!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Yay! >>>pics when he gets home!<<<


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Of course there will be pics!!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Omg I just saw this post and it totally made my day! I LOVE your horse btw! What a great looking boy! I would love to get into reining and am slowly saving my way to a reining horse Have fun with him!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I feel like poo for not getting pics up yet! Dad stole my computer!

Thanks! I'm super excited for this opportunity and I really hope we go far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roosevelt (Mar 12, 2012)

*Taming horse*

Taming horse is not an easy task as they need much care. There are any number of things, you have to take care of while taming them. They should be sheltered and nurtured properly so that they might not disobey you. You can teach them disciplines and other habits.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Uh, what? This horse has already been trained, he is a finished reining horse. He is well taken care of, and we have 5 run ins, two stalls, and two big over hangs..so they have shelter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

roosevelt said:


> Taming horse is not an easy task as they need much care. There are any number of things, you have to take care of while taming them. They should be sheltered and nurtured properly so that they might not disobey you. You can teach them disciplines and other habits.


 ......What?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wrong thread?! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I dunno....lol.

Good luck with your horse, he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats and goodluck! He sure is a looker 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

roosevelt said:


> Taming horse is not an easy task as they need much care. There are any number of things, you have to take care of while taming them. They should be sheltered and nurtured properly so that they might not disobey you. You can teach them disciplines and other habits.












*scratches head*

Not sure what else to say..Mango! More pictures!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can't find the cord too plug my camera into!!!! Im probably going to start a new thread once I get them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Not acceptable! lol Alright, alright.. I'll settle for an update?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dang about the darn cord :sad: Hes such a handsome boy i wanted to see more!! What about the camera memory card - can you inset it into a little thing in your computer? I can on mine but not all would have it? Updates are a must :grin:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I had a very specific kind of card, and I plug the card into an adapter cord that plugs into my computer since my computer doesn't have a slot for it!

Still figuring out eachothers buttons. He is hard to get into a left lead. I'll ask him and he will just go into a spin. My trainer who was not present at the time told me I'm not putting my leg back far enough, but I know for a fact it's waaay back there. I rode him in a snaffle and had to push him out of trotting circles, and eventually we were able to get it. He is also a little slow in his spins to the right.

Last night he was standing by the fence, so I tried to hop on him. Apparently, he is not used to being mounted from the right and he jolted sideways before I was even on, so I smacked the ground and he trotted over with the saddest look on his face hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!!! Good luck with him and I'm sure everything will come together for y'all great!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-guy-134001/

Pics!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Like Like Like Like Like Love Love LIKE! :rofl::smile:


----------

